# My wife doesnt understand my fascination with another woman



## mlgdave (Mar 9, 2011)

But ever since i got serious about reading Hoke, I cant put Hoke aside, I have reread the chapters 3,4 & 5 - 3 times.
All kidding aside what an amazing literary (for us anyway) tome. I have within a short period of time taken this to a serious level (my first attempt at refining was 2 weeks ago) and I now have a lab and career has been "expanded". 

I enjoy the way its written and I can see how the book will help me maximize profit. 
Thanks bunches for having his available to us on the forum

READ HOKE (over and over)

mlgdave


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 9, 2011)

Women generally cost much money to men.

Mrs. Hoke is one of the few women in the world who have given money to men writting her useful book.

Love your wife even days,love Mrs. Hoke odd days.

Manuel


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 9, 2011)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Love your wife even days,love Mrs. Hoke odd days.
> 
> Manuel




Manuel, You have a system for everything, don't you?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Women generally cost much money to men.
> 
> Mrs. Hoke is one of the few women in the world who have given money to men writting her useful book.
> 
> ...



Does that make your wife "even stephen" and Mrs Hoke an "odd ball"? :roll: 

Oh that was bad


----------



## rusty (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think Ms. Hoke ever married, wouldn't she have been a catch.

regards
rusty


----------



## Palladium (Mar 9, 2011)

Like many of us, she was married to her work.


----------



## joem (Mar 9, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Women generally cost much money to men.
> ...


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 9, 2011)

This site has EVERYTHING! I have it worked out now...........
(C2H5OH)+CE27HE27OE27NE26PE25SE24CaE25KE24ClE24NaE24MgE24FeE23FE23ZnE22SiE22CuE21BE21IE20SnE20MnE20SeE20CrE20NiE20MoE19CoE19VE18=♂ + ♀ → ♂≡♀

thanks for all the other input!

mlgdave


----------



## Irons (Mar 9, 2011)

rusty said:


> I don't think Ms. Hoke ever married, wouldn't she have been a catch.
> 
> regards
> rusty



Not any more, she's dead, unless you were a necrophiliac. :mrgreen:


----------



## skippy (Mar 9, 2011)

Or perhaps a time traveller!



Irons said:


> [
> 
> Not any more, she's dead, unless you were a necrophiliac. :mrgreen:


----------



## dtectr (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know what her motivation was to write the book in the first place? 
She really seemed to have a mission to make this all accessible, understandable, practical, & etc.
This along with her testing publication are honestly enough to (cautiously) pursue this as a career.
An "amazing human being", not just "-woman."


----------



## Lou (Mar 9, 2011)

I reckon true commies are all about freedom of information...


----------



## 4metals (Mar 9, 2011)

I seem to remember reading that her father was a pioneer in working platinum. In fact the earliest platinum melting torches were named for her father. So she obviously had some exposure to precious metals growing up. Add a chemistry degree and voilà! there's the motivation.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 9, 2011)

Her father was Sam Hoke. Does the hoke torch ring a bell?
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/1438999.pdf


----------



## Palladium (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's some more information i found. The Hoke clan and the Morrison clan where intermingled. The Morrison's ran a photo studio in Chicago and had summer homes in the Palisades where the Hoke's lived. She was born in 1887 which would have made her 53 years old when she wrote the refiners bible. 

http://genforum.genealogy.com/hoke/messages/682.html
http://cabinetcardgallery.wordpress.com/category/photographer-morrison/
http://catalog.loc.gov/cgi-bin/Pwebrecon.cgi?DB=local&Search_Arg=c+m+hoke&Search_Code=GKEY%5E*&CNT=100&hist=1&type=quick


----------



## rusty (Mar 10, 2011)

You don't suppose that the Morrison Photography Shop did platinum prints. My wife found a platinum print of one of the C.P.R. Railway tunnels located in the Fraser Canyon B.C. she listed this on ebay and got $340.00 for the picture.

Current platinum photography prints currently listed on ebay, highest priced is $4000.00
http://tinyurl.com/5uwmo6l

Completed auctions, platinum prints highest price sold $450.00
http://tinyurl.com/4smh9cg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platinum_print

Regards
rusty


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Rusty, by the way im originally a canuck (how bout dem canucks!) and am wearing my fave sport teams jersey down here in good ole USA.

Where in canada are ya? Heres a good one for you.

After having dug to a depth of 10 feet last year, British scientists found 
traces of copper wire dating back 200 years and came to the conclusion that 
their ancestors already had a telephone network more than 150 years ago.

Not to be outdone by the Brit's, in the weeks that followed, an American 
archaeologist dug to a depth of 20 feet, and shortly after, a story published in the New York Times:
"American archaeologists, finding traces of 250-year-old copper wire, have concluded that their 
ancestors already had an advanced high-tech communications network 50 years earlier than the British".

One week later, Canadian Dept of Mines and Resources in Northern Canada reported the following:
"After digging as deep as 30 feet in Northern Canada in the Ontario region of Thunder Bay
Jack Lucknow, a self-taught archaeologist, reported that he found absolutely bugger all.
Jack has therefore concluded that 250 years ago, Canada had already gone wireless."

Just makes you bloody proud to be Canadian, don't it!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 21, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Here's some more information i found. The Hoke clan and the Morrison clan where intermingled. The Morrison's ran a photo studio in Chicago and had summer homes in the Palisades where the Hoke's lived. She was born in 1887 which would have made her 53 years old when she wrote the refiners bible.
> 
> http://genforum.genealogy.com/hoke/messages/682.html
> http://cabinetcardgallery.wordpress.com/category/photographer-morrison/
> http://catalog.loc.gov/cgi-bin/Pwebrecon.cgi?DB=local&Search_Arg=c+m+hoke&Search_Code=GKEY%5E*&CNT=100&hist=1&type=quick


----------



## Palladium (Feb 21, 2013)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## tek4g63 (Feb 21, 2013)

Quite a catch indeed!


----------



## mjgraham (Feb 21, 2013)

I had often wondered what she looked like.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 21, 2013)

What is a real shame is the fact that after all she did for the industry her legacy would be nearly forgotten where it not for this forum. I believe part of that lies in the fact she was a woman and was not accepted by male culture as their superior in regards to her knowledge.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 22, 2013)

Palladium said:


> What is a real shame is the fact that after all she did for the industry her legacy would be nearly forgotten where it not for this forum. I believe part of that lies in the fact she was a woman and was not accepted by male culture as their superior in regards to her knowledge.




yes it is sad, just because she was not a man....

is there any links to more info about her, would make for a good read

least we can do to pay her back is to know about her (as a person)

thank you


----------



## Palladium (Feb 22, 2013)

necromancer said:


> is there any links to more info about her, would make for a good read
> 
> least we can do to pay her back is to know about her (as a person)
> 
> thank you



No links that i know of. Just digging through old magazines and books to peace together a history.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 22, 2013)

Palladium said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > is there any links to more info about her, would make for a good read
> ...



thank you for taking that time !!

all i could find was her book for sale (70.00 - 270.00 usd) reprints and originals


----------



## Geo (Feb 22, 2013)

MISS CALM MORRISON HOKE 

Comrade Calm Morrison Hoke — The fallacy 
of that stupid old saying that "Woman's place 
is in the home" is most emphatically proven 
in the career of Miss Calm Morrison Hoke 
of Palisade, N. J. First, last and all the time 
Miss Hoke is a socialist, and it is doubtful if 
there is a person of her age (she is twenty- 
five) who is so well informed on the subject 
of socialism. 
"International Socialist Review (1900) Vol 16"

Miss Hoke, in addition to being a frequent 
contributor to socialist publications, occupies 
an enviable position in the industrial and sci- 
entific world. As consulting chemist of the 
Jewelers' Technical Advice Co. of New York, 
she has won considerable distinction among 
some of the biggest and most famous jewelers 
of the United States. To them she is known 
only as CM. Hoke, A. B., B. S., A.M., and 
the probabilities are that they would be con- 
siderably surprised to learn that the expert 
whose words of wisdom they value so highly 
is a girlish young woman who devotes her 
spare time to the cause of socialism.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 23, 2013)

Irons said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Ms. Hoke ever married, wouldn't she have been a catch.
> ...


Well, yeah, but his comment was past tense (have been), thus appropriate.

Harold


----------



## rusty (Mar 5, 2013)

I spent some time researching our Ms. Hoke what i find strange is that from the Morrison branch of her family owned and operated a photo studio in New York. You would have thought finding pictures of the lady would not have been all that difficult.

Within the next week or so I'm expecting a picture of Ms. Hoke which I uncovered in a dusty archive located in New York. 

The picture of Ms Hoke found in the archive is unfortunately a photo copy of an original photo which no longer exists, so what I'm getting is a photo copy of a photo copy plus the short article which is archived along with the photo.

Once the photo copy and other material arrives I'll scan this and post to the forum.


----------



## butcher (Mar 5, 2013)

Great detective work rusty


----------



## rusty (Mar 5, 2013)

Ms. Calm Morrison Hoke, the author of Refining Precious Metals Wastes and Testing Precious Metals.

There is an additional 10 pages of correspondence between Ms. C.M. Hoke and Mr. John Beffel, once I have possession of this material I'll post it here.

Special thanks goes to Erika from the Taminent Library for arranging to have the picture and correspondence pertaining to Ms. C.M. Hoke hand picked from the library's archives.

Erika Gottfried
Curator of Nonprint Collections
Tamiment Library/Robert F. Wagner Labor Archives/Abraham Lincoln Brigade Archives
New York University


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to know whom will be the first to get her image as a tattoo.


----------



## butcher (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you rusty, I printed the picture for a book marker for Her book.


----------



## rusty (Mar 6, 2013)

butcher said:


> Thank you rusty, I printed the picture for a book marker for Her book.



Your welcome butcher.


----------



## rusty (Mar 27, 2013)

...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 27, 2013)

Rusty,

I also want to thank you for posting this information. I included the photo of Ms. Hoke in my printer friendly copy of her book. Although I gave you credit as the source in that thread, I wanted to thank you here as well. I have to admit, I have developed a certain fascination with this woman myself. I thank you for the photo and additional information.

Dave


----------

